# My wife's best Friend



## lowboy17

My wife and I have been married for 13 yrs now, we have 2 children and have the kind of relationship most people wish they had. A couple yrs ago during sex, my wife would express how she would be interested in being with another woman, to be honest, this was a complete turn on and I was cool with, but I know she was just bi-curious and would probably never happen. About 5 months ago, friends of ours who live in a different city became closer as friends to us. They have 2 kids as well and are just like us, Her best friend now admitteed to my wife that she was bi-sexual which opened up a huge door. Since then they have been together a couple of times and they said it has been amazing, they stress they would never jeopardize their marriage with us men and say that it is a more sensual than sexual relationship. My buddy is totally fine with it because he's used to her bi lifestyle, but I'm still very new to this. My wife says she loves even more and action in the bedroom has been amazing! I just can't seem to get over a bit of jealousy I have knowing she is in someone else's arms and not mine. I hope this feeling goes away in time because this is the happiest my wife has ever been and I don't want to ruin that for her. She says this other relationchip completes her as a woman and I do believe her. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## shelleyv

So she is sleeping with another woman? Im sorry but how is that not cheating? Who cares if it makes her happy, its wrong. When you get married its just you and her, not anyone else. Or atleast thats what i thought marriage was about. Would it upset you if she was with another man? Gosh. This doesnt sound healthy at all. You might be ok with it now, but you will grow more and more jealous and in the end start resenting her for doing it. It will cause huge fights and unhappiness. You guys have kids? wonder what they would think if they knew what was going on. Not a healthy situation at all.


----------



## bomber78

I to have been in your situation when i was married. Yes it was a turn on to see my now x-wife with another woman and yes i was jealous. The my jealous feeling did subside when i was involved but i will say from what i went threw it didn't work out so i wish you luck. The best thing to do is sit down and talk to her and let her know how you feel. Would i ever do any thing like that again nope not a chance.


----------



## lowboy17

I don't agree that she is cheating at all, cheating is when it happens behind the other person's back but, this is something we both agred to, I will never be physically invloved in the action because her friends husband is a good friend of mine, this is purely them. My wife has been totally open and up front about everything and has never hidden anything from me. They both they would never do anything to jeopardize our marriages, it's just something that she feels she needs to do to make her perfect life "complete" . She has never had a close friend she ever confide in about anything and now she does, it's like a friend with benefits as I like to say and I would never want to take that away from her! I love her to death and would do anything for her and same goes fer her. Most of the time when they are together, they just snuggle and kiss and enjoy eachother's company, it's not always sexual. She has never been a very affectionate person because of her upbringging where I am very affectionate, but now she is very affectionate. To be honest I wrote down all the pros and cons and the pros in our situation totally out wiegh the cons, Ijust hope my hint of jealousy goes away as I get more used to it.


----------



## outinthecold

Willing participant, 

You are all adults,

Do what you want,

Just do it out in the open,

Everybody knows,

No secrets


----------



## lowboy17

I agree, no secrets.


----------



## preso

bet its going to get real ugly........ never know any good to come from adding sex partners to the mix


----------



## outinthecold

same sex, I always thought it would be nice to add another woman.

I could be wrong

Just a thought


----------



## dobo

Combine sex with emotional intimacy and I don't know how this couldn't negatively impact your marriage. There's only so much of the stuff to go around. She's going to share things with the other woman that she won't share with you. How you can believe "no secrets" is beyond me. Sure, no sexual secrets, but there are a lot of things to hide from someone and in this case, when she stops feeling the love for you because she's given it to someone else, what do you think you'll do -- will you be surprised?

Edit : I am going to change my mind on this -- there will eventually be sexual secrets. There will come a time when they don't want to share everything with you guys. It will be about them and not you. So no secrets is impossible in this situation.


----------



## okeydokie

what if she is "worn out" from sex with her friend and then comes home and you want to get intimate and she is done? wouldnt tha pizz you off?


----------



## GAsoccerman

hello??? Video camera??? I would be all for it with my wife, but she is not into it.


----------



## Corpuswife

Sex is one thing...

However....she may very likely get emotionally connected with her friend.

If so, you may feel some pangs of jealousy as you needs may not be met. 

Head up. Playing with fire. It's fun at first then it burns like heck.


----------



## aLwAySoPeN

It sounds like you both are very open with each other. I personally wouldn’t have a issue with this but I do know many men that do.... so don’t judge yourself. My wife is bisexual and it has done nothing but add to our relationship. What I have found is that they really do get a sensual side from another woman that us guys just can’t give on a regular basis, plus they are friends. The amount of time they spend on kissing and touching just doesn’t do much for us males....I would let her be her without judging. Just remember all guys dream of this situation....and obviously if she just wanted a girl she wouldn’t be that open with you. Just keep your communication open and if any jealousy comes up talk about it! Women are definitely not as cool with this situation flipped around so she will be very receptive to your feelings I promise. I am married to my best friend and we have talked about every fantasy we have had...We have both allowed each other to explore things sexually as long as we both are comfortable. Her friend she plays with likes her more than me....I personally find that hot. I let her play with her without me and she does....but she prefers the 3 of us together. It just goes to show how everyone is different in their comfort level. Everything should be talked about as well as allowed without causing issues. Everything in life sexually will bring some sort of jealousy with all relationships....just remember to keep communication open and you both will have fun.


----------



## syhoybenden

Zombie thread


----------



## SA2017

gross mess. agree with what someone already said...you're playing with the fire. good luck.


----------



## sokillme

I know this is a zombie thread but isn't the name he picked for himself interesting? I think it says a lot really. One would have to think of one's self in such a way to agree to such an arrangement.


----------

